# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  نقض مدني 2007 تقادم التعويض بمقتضى حكم 15 سنة وهو 3 سنوات لمن لم يصدر له حكم

## ناني

تعويض ـ تقادم ـ الحكم الجنائي الصادر بالتعويض المؤقت أو المدني بالتعويض النهائي يقتصر أثره في تغيير مدة التقادم المسقط  إلى خمس عشرة سنة على من كان طرفا في هذا الحكم ، ولا يفيد منه المضرور الذي لم يكن طرفا فيه ، ويبقى حقه في التعويض قبل المؤمن لديه خاضعا للتقادم القصير ، مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر خطا في تطبيق القانون ـ أساس ذلك .
المحكمة :
     وحيث إن الطعن أقيم على سبب واحد تنعي به الطاعنة على الحكم المطعون فيه الخطأ في تطبيق القانون ذلك انه أقام قضاءه برفض الدفع بسقوط حق المطعون ضدهم في التعويض بالتقادم الثلاثي على سند من أنهم يفيدون من سبق صدور حكم نهائي بالتعويض المؤقت لصالح والد المجني عليه مما يترتب عليه تغيير مدة التقادم المسقط لحقهم في التعويض من ثلاث سنوات إلى خمسة عشرة سنة ، رغم أنهم ليسوا طرفا في هذا الحكم الذي تقتصر حجيته على أطرافه ولا ينصرف إليهم أثره إلا في شأن التعويض الموروث دون التعويض الأدبي المقضي لهم به  وهو ما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه . 
        وحيث إن هذا النعي سديد ، ذلك أنه ولئن كان انقطاع التقادم المسقط لحق المضرور بصدور حكم بالتعويض المؤقت من المحكمة الجنائية أو حكم نهائي بالتعويض من المحكمة المدنية يترتب عليه ـ وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة ـ بدء تقادم مسقط جديد مدته خمس عشرة سنة من وقت صدور هذا الحكم ولو لم يكن المؤمن لديه طرفا فيه ، إلا أن ذلك الحكم يعتبر استثناء من الأصل في أن الإجراء القاطع للتقادم أثره نسبي لا يفيد منه إلا من باشره ولا يضار به سوى من وجه إليه ، فإن ذلك الاستثناء يقتصر حكمه على المؤمن لديه في التأمين الإجباري من المسئولية المدنية الناشئة عن حوادث السيارات وحده ، مما مقتضاه أنه في حالة تعدد المضرورين من الحادث فإن الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الجنائية أو المدنية يقتصر أثره في تغيير مدة التقادم المسقط إلى خمس عشرة سنة على من كان منهم طرفا في هذا الحكم ولا يفيد منه المضرور الذي لم يكن طرفا فيه ويبقى حقه في التعويض قبل المؤمن لديه خاضعا للتقادم القصير فيسقط بانقضاء ثلاث سنوات من وقت وقوع الحادث أو انتهاء محاكمة المسئول جنائيا ، وإذ خالف الحكم المطعون فيه هذا النظر وأقام قضاه على أن الحكم النهائي بالتعويض المؤقت الصادر من المحكمة الجنائية لصالح والد المجني عليه يترتب عليه تغيير مده التقادم المسقط لحق المطعون ضدهم ـ وهم والدة المجني عليه وشقيقاه ـ في التعويض الأدبي قبل الطاعنة المؤمن لديها على السيارة أداة الحادث فلا يتقادم إلا بمضي خمس عشرة سنة من وقت صدور هذا الحكم باعتباره نائبا عنهم في الادعاء المدني أمام المحكمة الجنائية رغم أن المطعون ضدهم لم يكونوا طرفا فيه ولا يفيدون منه في قطع التقادم الساري ضدهم فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ في تطبيقه بما يوجب نقضه في هذا الخصوص .
وحيث إن الموضوع فيما نقض الحكم فيه صالح للفصل فيه ولما تقدم ، وكان المطعون ضدهم قد أقاموا ـ وآخرون ـ الدعوى بصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب المحكمة الابتدائية في 28/7/2004 طالبين التعويض الأدبي بعد انقضاء أكثر من ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ انتهاء محاكمة المسئول جنائيا بصدور حكم بإدانته صار باتا في 8/3/1994 ، فإنها تكون بالنسبة لهم قد سقطت بالتقادم ، ويتعين لذلك القضاء بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف فيما قضى به لهم في تعويض أدبي .
( محكمة النقض ـ الدائرة المدنية ـ الطعن رقم 198 لسنة 76ق ـ جلسة 3/7/2007 )

----------


## ريم

الطريف في الحكم الذي يميز في خصوص التقادم بين من صدر له حكم بالتعويض ومن لم يرفع دعواه بالتعويض وبالتالي لم يصدر له حكم  ؛ على الرغم من وحدة  الواقعة المستوجبة للتعويض كأن يكون الاثنان قد وقع عليهم الضرر ورفع أحدهما دعواه ولم يرفع الاخر.

والجدير بالذكر أن الشريعة  الإسلامية ترفض سقوط الحقوق استنادا إلى التقادم

----------

